# Building a catfish boat



## DM1975 (Jun 30, 2020)

Well I recently got a Tracker Topper 1436 but I don’t pick it up for three weeks. I decided that in that time I would build a rod holder rack. I also plan on mounting a remote control spotlight to it. 

I was originally going to just make one out of mild steel and paint it and build a wood decal for it to mount to in the back but I decided to save weight and keep safer from corrosion I’d use aluminum... of which I know not how to weld. 

I have decided I’ll use an old army cot and a couple of 8020 10/10 rails I have from another hobby of mine. 

I hope you all enjoy my build thread on it. The boat will be very military looking when I’m done with it. Here is an artists rendition of what I plan to do to the boat.


----------



## DM1975 (Jun 30, 2020)

Here is what I have to use. I may end up having to gut another cot but they have just about everything I need on them. Best thing about it is I can adjust the size of the footing width. I also have some spare aluminum angle and 2” flat strap to use.


----------



## DM1975 (Jun 30, 2020)

Here are some pictures of the build. I’ll add more as I go. Also they uploaded in reverse order.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome. And looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## DM1975 (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks. I seen this video where the guy makes kind of a bumper/grill guard/light bar rail on the front of his boat and I’m kind of wanting to do that except out of fiberglass probably. I’ve also been through a few different floor plans for the deck and floor but I think this one may win out.


----------



## DM1975 (Jun 30, 2020)

Some of the things I want to accomplish with this build is simplicity, no carpet, plenty of room, plenty of illumination, build more around running trotlines and limb lines.

I’m thinking of some kind of rubber matting for the floor and skateboard tape on the casting deck. I also have a Golight Radioray remote control spotlight I will mount to it so I can easily spot my lines in the dark. Also mounting an LED light bar up front for river navigation. 

I had originally envisioned this being painted a light army green but now I’m thinking maybe a desert tan? Not sure on that part yet. I’ve also got some plans to incorporate a few things such as a detachable trotline roller and detachable cleaning hook. One like I have at my house so I can just skin the fish on the boat (I don’t like to fillet). I will have to have tunes so a stereo is a must. That and GPS. 

I have a few other things I’m looking at doing but I’ll wait till I’ve solidified those plans first before I share them.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 1, 2020)

That square tubing you got looks like it will work nicely, but if you need more or want to try more complex stuff like rails..T tops...Rod holders...etc. These types of conduit fittings allow you build almost anything you can imagine... I use them everywhere...






1" is very strong... but larger is also available.
https://www.ysbw.com/Canopy-Fittings-1-Inch-s/7.htm


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the tip! I’ll have to see what I can build out of that now lol. I like using irregular items to “invent” stuff lol. 

Here are a couple other photos showing the spotlight tower construction so far. The bracket I made is just too small to match up with the spotlight base and just too big that it’s in the way so I’ll likely put a piece of starboard on it and offset the spotlight just a bit.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 1, 2020)

A picture with the spotlight sitting on the bracket.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 1, 2020)

A remote control spotlight is awesome. You have an interesting design concept. I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## moecarama (Jul 1, 2020)

I will be following along with this build, nice design concept.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks. I’m tossing around the idea of building a small steering console that can flip up out of the way to the side of the boat. Not sure if I can make it or not yet but I’m gonna give it some thought.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have everything For the rack primed and painted. Just waiting for it to cure before I put it back together. I’ve also been coming up with alternate layouts for the inside. 

Still a couple weeks left till I go get it so I’m doing up as many possible deck layouts as I can think of so I can make sure everything sizes up properly and explore all options I can come up with.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 8, 2020)

Here is a layout design I think I may go with. It’s simple and straightforward. The drawing looks crooked in a few spots but it’s because I was holding the drawing and taking a picture of it.


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 8, 2020)

One thing I always find myself wishing for on a spotlight boat is a way to get it up higher so I can shoot it down on the surface more and get it above the people standing, so they don't cast a shadow where I'm trying to see.... I wonder if you mounted that on a sliding bar that you could raise and lower.... lock with a thumbscrew....? That also helps keep the bugs as far away as possible...


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 8, 2020)

Shaugh said:


> One thing I always find myself wishing for on a spotlight boat is a way to get it up higher so I can shoot it down on the surface more and get it above the people standing, so they don't cast a shadow where I'm trying to see.... I wonder if you mounted that on a sliding bar that you could raise and lower.... lock with a thumbscrew....? That also helps keep the bugs as far away as possible...



Now that is a stellar idea!!! At the moment it sits almost 4 ft high. I was planning on just using it for spotting the bank and limb lines but I can see how being able to spot from higher might be advantageous.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 8, 2020)

I figure I’ll paint the boat a desert tan or marsh grass with all accessories painted black. For the deck I’d like to try some of that EVA foam maybe in a brown or darker tan that the boat. I can not stand carpet in a boat at all. 

I do kinda want to give the boat the appearance of something kinda militaristic due to my background. I was originally just going to do OD or Army green but almost every Jon boat on the planet is green. Plus I served mainly in the desert so a tan color is more my style I guess. 

When done I shall name it Jon Ramboat!


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 11, 2020)

Well that’s about finished. Just a few things left but still not bad for an old aluminum army cot.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 26, 2020)

There she be. I replaced the tires and rims with new (and bigger) ones for the trip back up to Kansas after this picture was taken.


----------



## Lanakila (Jul 27, 2020)

I love your work, and the idea of using old army cots! Please keep posting and sharing your tips, awesome job! 
*Also, thank you for serving our country.


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you! I got it home to Kansas but I think the fuel pump is bad on the motor. I’ve been messing with it all day. I pulled and cleaned the carb, replaced the primer bulb, cleaned the filters, and put in new gas but it’ll just sit and idle for about a minute or so and then slowly sputter and die like it’s out of gas. If you try to throttle it then it’ll die. 

On another note I test fit the rod rack and it looks good I think!


----------



## DM1975 (Jul 31, 2020)

Well the motor is running now. I pulled the carb again and the main nozzle and jet were still clogged up some. She runs great now.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 3, 2020)

This is my latest floor plan and probably the one I’m gonna go with. I’m painting the boat today also. Using Rustolium Gloss Sand.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 5, 2020)

Painted. Just got to paint the trailer.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 8, 2020)

I put some truck bed liner around the top, painted the trailer, replaced the bunks, and put in some flooring. 

I have to order another mat to finish up the flooring. I’ve got a plan on anchoring the mat to the hull where I can remove them and clean the boat if I want or need to.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 8, 2020)

Finally I can reclaim my parking spot.


----------



## Shaugh (Aug 8, 2020)

Awesome looking. I love that color. Going to use it on my next project.


----------



## ebterrier (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice, I’ve actually been seeing your Instagram posts every time you tag tiny boat nation . Lol looks dope. The black trim pops.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 12, 2020)

ebterrier said:


> Nice, I’ve actually been seeing your Instagram posts every time you tag tiny boat nation . Lol looks dope. The black trim pops.



Thanks. I’m still trying to figure out exactly how I want to with the deck. I want it to be simple but rugged and useful. I don’t really have a need for separate compartments, just one big one to shove things into so it shouldn’t be too hard. I just keep on going back and forth between wanting to deck it with wood or aluminum. The framing will be all aluminum as I have a few aluminum army cots to use for that.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 17, 2020)

Just a few updates. I cut the rod holder rack down by about 6” or so and got it attached. So far I’ve taken it out on the river twice. First time the carb flooded about 1/2 mile out while my oldest son was driving and we had to paddle back. Second time she ran like a dream. Not sure why it flooded out. I’ve completely cleaned the carb and replaced the seized accelerator pump and other than that one hiccup things seem to be going well.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 17, 2020)

I made the brackets out of 1/8” aluminum using a vise and a dead blow hammer to for them. I also added the rod holders that I had on hand. I’m still waiting for the other to arrive in the mail. I also added some nose art and bow lights as well.


----------



## FigNewton (Aug 17, 2020)

Good use of the old cot. Looks great.


----------



## eeshaw (Aug 18, 2020)

How did you attach the rod rack to the gunnels?


----------



## Shaugh (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice... You could hang a deuce off that thing....


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 18, 2020)

eeshaw said:


> How did you attach the rod rack to the gunnels?



I made aluminum brackets and used stainless steel self tapping screws.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 29, 2020)

Did a little work with a mock up of the control panel dash and cut some wood for the battery boxes and 5 gallon bait tank. Also got lights wired up.


----------



## DM1975 (Aug 29, 2020)

Eyes at night.


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 7, 2020)

Some more work done to the boat.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice job. Sharp look. Shame to get it wet.


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 18, 2020)

maintenanceguy said:


> Nice job. Sharp look. Shame to get it wet.



Thanks. Waterproofing has been kicking my butt. First we had rain, then my orbital sander but the dust, then my vibrating sander bit the dust. 

I’ve hand sanded everything and re-coated it all and now I’m level sanding everything thats done and I have a couple more coats to go on a few parts. But I’ve finally got the first pieces primed for paint. 

While waiting on the rain I bought a UV led strip and some clear heat shrink and made a light for my rod rack. I haven’t mounted it permanently yet but it slides right in the groove of the 80/20 rail and I’ve gator clipped it up to test it out. 

Here is the rod rack light with and without the anchor light on. I’ll post pics of the waterproofing and priming later.


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 18, 2020)

Just a couple more pics.


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ll also say the next time I do this I’ll use West Systems 105 epoxy with a filler so the sanding isn’t so horrible. I know if I carpeted or coated it with something Like gatorskins I wouldn’t have to sand it so smooth but I like that smooth painted look. 

This Bondo stuff is ok but I’d rather use metering pumps instead of trying to mix up small amounts in a mixing up and dripping hardener out of a tube. 

I’m wondering if I should wrap the front deck is some fiberglass cloth? I I don’t think it’ll add too much weight to it but I’m not sure if it would be worth the effort in the long run?


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 19, 2020)

I have given the boat a name. Jon Ramboat. Simple but durable, low tech, highly capable, mission oriented. 

Jon Ramboat also has a mascot...


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 22, 2020)

Since the name is a play off of Rambo I thought I’d put a big raven on the bait tank lid being it was his call sign in Vietnam. 

I found a silhouette of one I liked so I drew it to size and cut it out to use as a pattern. If I had a scroll saw I’d just cut it out of wood but instead I cut it out of black EVA foam from hobby lobby. 

I’m iffy about using it. I have some 3M spray adhesive that I may try if I decide to go with the foam but not sure if it’s what I should use or not. My worries are fading and peeling. Does anyone have any experience with any of this they’d like to share?


----------



## DM1975 (Sep 23, 2020)

Battery hatches cut. I have them halfway coated with resin and drying now.


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 1, 2020)

Jon Ramboat is getting closer to being finished every day. I cut out the top of the front bench to make an anchor locker. I’ll cut the wood later.


----------



## Shaugh (Oct 2, 2020)

A beautiful creation. You'll be sad when it's finally "done".... That's usually when it's time for a new boat...


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shaugh said:


> A beautiful creation. You'll be sad when it's finally "done".... That's usually when it's time for a new boat...



I’m way ahead of you. A buddy of mine recently gave me a 12 foot sea king with an old Mercury 8.9 two stroke.


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 2, 2020)

Devised a way to hold my mats in the floor of the boat. Just some .05” hdpe plastic cut in strips with some aluminum to keep it from buckling up. 

I also took the same hdpe plastic sheet and cut a splash guard for the bait tank as well. Also got the battery doors hinged and locks put in.


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 15, 2020)

Stuff gettin done...


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 16, 2020)

DM1975 said:


> Devised a way to hold my mats in the floor of the boat. Just some .05” hdpe plastic cut in strips with some aluminum to keep it from buckling up.
> 
> I also took the same hdpe plastic sheet and cut a splash guard for the bait tank as well. Also got the battery doors hinged and locks put in.




That is a pretty clever solution to keeping your floor mats in place. Nicely done.


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 17, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> DM1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Devised a way to hold my mats in the floor of the boat. Just some .05” hdpe plastic cut in strips with some aluminum to keep it from buckling up.
> ...



Thanks. I think I need to put another bolt through halfway between the aluminum strips and each end. That would still allow them to be easily removable but would take all of the play out of them.


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 22, 2020)

Some stuff I’m working on today and for the last week.


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2020)

I was wondering where you were in Kansas as that stretch of river looks familiar. Yesterday I was going to Walmart and saw your boat, it looks great. It really is a small world we live two blocks from each other. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 25, 2020)

Roy said:


> I was wondering where you were in Kansas as that stretch of river looks familiar. Yesterday I was going to Walmart and saw your boat, it looks great. It really is a small world we live two blocks from each other. :roflmao: :roflmao:



Oh wow!!! Thanks! You should give me a shout sometime!


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 25, 2020)

I wanted to see how much this weighs before I committed to it too much. It comes in at just 4 lbs. I think that’s pretty lightweight and will work well.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Oct 26, 2020)

DM1975 said:


> I wanted to see how much this weighs before I committed to it too much. It comes in at just 4 lbs. I think that’s pretty lightweight and will work well.



Very nice woodworking you do there


----------



## DM1975 (Oct 28, 2020)

jerseycat9 said:


> DM1975 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to see how much this weighs before I committed to it too much. It comes in at just 4 lbs. I think that’s pretty lightweight and will work well.
> ...



Thank you! 

I cut out the top and got it attached. As it sits now it weighs 6 lbs.


----------



## Frankenfish (Oct 28, 2020)

DM1975 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where you were in Kansas as that stretch of river looks familiar. Yesterday I was going to Walmart and saw your boat, it looks great. It really is a small world we live two blocks from each other. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...



Float downstream to Topeka and I'll wave! I kayak the river in sections between Manhattan and Lawrence quite a bit.
You're doing beautiful work on this boat. I've really enjoyed looking at your process.


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 12, 2020)

I got my rod holders built and installed and have everything ready to go with the switch console. Just have to epoxy, paint, and wire it up. Total weight of the switch console is now 10lbs.


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just some pics...


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2020)

Really coming along. Looks fantastic!


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jim said:


> Really coming along. Looks fantastic!



Thanks. Progress is slow but at least it’s progressing lol.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey....Rome wasn’t built in a day. LOL!


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jim said:


> Hey....Rome wasn’t built in a day. LOL!



Well I’m almost done resin coating the switch console. Once it’s painted and wired up all I have to do is finish the front deck and add a few electrical tidbits. I’m also looking at getting a Minn Kota Edge to replace the transom mount trolling motor I have now. One with a tiller handle. I can’t ever figure out those foot pedals lol.


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 17, 2020)

I’ve decided to use some black eva foam to cover the deck. Since the whole theme of the boat is Rambo I’ve decided on a layout that I derived from the Panama sole of a jungle boot.


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 25, 2020)

Switch console is all painted up and gaskets cut and installed.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2020)

You do this for a living? :beer:

Stellar work man!


----------



## DM1975 (Nov 25, 2020)

Jim said:


> You do this for a living? :beer:
> 
> Stellar work man!



Thank you sir! No, I’m just a retired grunt is all. But I grew up doing a little bit of everything in life.


----------



## LOTOANGLER (Mar 28, 2021)

Brother you have a great thing goIng here. My name is Tony, and I’m a 49 year old fishing addict... I am currently building a boat for limb lines and jugging myself...with a bit of Crappie here and there. My boat is slightly different in design ( Richline 1450 V Hull), but I’m using your layout as inspiration. My boy and I just got done hittin the Spoonbill ( I got a 68 pounder, so of course, the little booger caught a 70 pounder...his head won’t fit through the door now!). We’ve caught lots of Blues and Channels, but we really want to target Flatheads this year. I was born and raised in Lake of the Ozarks, and know many of the great spots to hit if you ever wanted to come down this summer. Last year we were nocturnal, I shit you not in 3 1/2 months we fished every night but 8 total ( Im retired after a catastrophic motorcycle accident ripped off both my arms at the elbows...thank God the surgeons had a lot of bailing twine and knew how to sew because they were reattached... ain’t life awesome! At any rate, I’ll post pics soon but I’m having trouble getting em’ to upload ...says they’re too big ..( what a problem to have eh?). I absolutely LOVE the rear bar and bait well, and that console Sir, is amazing! Currently repurposing a cot I have ....and quick question, on that console, is that a cutting board on top? Looks like it, and the material would be perfect. Hope your year is starting out good and I’d love to have y’all down sometime and show you some Ozark hospitality. Trust me, this lake isn’t too big for boats like ours, you just can’t be a dumb ass, reckless, or go anywhere near the main channel from Glaize Bridge to Bagnell Dam. We fish the SH!T, out of the Glaize arm, back near the Ft. Wood Recreational Area and never ever have issues.... Oh, and thank you much for putting foot to ass for America Sir. Your service is greatly respected by me and mine


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you so much!!! Yes it is a cutting board I bought off of Amazon. I hate to hear about the motorcycle accident. I’m an avid rider and have been since I was in high school. I have a couple Harley's now but I don’t get out on them much.


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 10, 2021)

Back at it again! I’ve purchased a bow mount trolling motor, a tan Bimini top, and a full sheet of mocha seadek. While it was cold I painted my mascot (Jon Ramboat) onto the console and have the deck hatches cut and just have to finish waterproofing tomorrow and put in the supports going to the floor of the boat. I’m probably going to leave the anchor hold open instead of making a hatch for it.


----------



## akboats (Apr 13, 2021)

This boats looking very good man. =D>


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 14, 2021)

More stuff...


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have the deck supports on and the upright piece cut for it. Now I just have to wait for the weather to waterproof and paint it.


----------



## stomper (Apr 22, 2021)

Amazing work. Looks real professional and I agree with the above posts that your wood working skills are top notch. I would like to know more about what you used and how you finised the console and your bait tank lid, if you don't mind. They look awesome and don't even look like wood.


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks! I just kinda eyeballed it all, put Bondo on what needed it, sanded it, covered it with a heavy coat of Bondo fiberglass resin on everything and sanded, and sanded, and sanded, and sanded... then I sanded it some more, primed it all, finish sanded the primer, re primed, re sanded, then I rolled on several coats of Rustoleum protective enamel paint, and then sanded down the orange peel, and painted it once more. 

You may notice a theme there lol.....


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 22, 2021)

So I’m like 99.8% done. Some updates...

I made this mount for my trolling motor to hook up to via a quick disconnect mount. 






I’ve gotten everything prepped and Im painting now.







I have most everything pulled out of the boat for a finally cleaning tomorrow and added a Garmin Strike Plus 5cv and added seat post mounts, although I have to finish bolting them on tomorrow.


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 22, 2021)

And added an “official” boat knife! And what more appropriate for a boat named Jon Ramboat than a replica of the Rambo 4 knife?!?!


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 24, 2021)

Done son!!!!!! Well... almost lol. I still have to wire it up and let the paint on the deck cure before I put down the Seadek the boat is pretty much done. I’m going to add a bow plate with a light fixture up front and some casting lights in the back also. Other than that I’m done lol. 

I decided I wanted to prop the Bimini top up and back instead of laying it flat on the deck when not in use so I could add four rod holders up front. Well I’m NOT paying $75 for two aluminum “sticks” so I made my own with PVC pipe and zip ties.


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## DM1975 (Apr 26, 2021)

Then again, there is still this stuff to put on. Plus a few more tweaks. I actually made the spotlight bracket telescope down today!


----------



## DM1975 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wiring….


----------



## Treeratsniper (May 2, 2021)

Great looking rig, awesome floorplan!


----------



## DM1975 (May 2, 2021)

Thank you! I took it out today. Unfortunately I didn’t drain the gas out of the carb and it wouldn’t start. I got it home, pulled it apart and cleaned the jets, and now it fires right up. 

I did use the trolling motor, which worked great! I took my kids and my girlfriends kids out on it with me at the bow. I had a picture taken of me sitting in the back alone to get a feel of how it sat, which left me about 7” of boat sticking out of the water at the back corner I was sitting in. 

Now the boat was perfectly level with me in the front and two kids in the back so I’m sure it’s ok, but I think I’m gonna add a set of pods to the back. 

Any thoughts???

Also, I’m not sure why my photos are all upside down and sideways.


----------



## DM1975 (May 4, 2021)

I ordered a set of small pods from beavertail. The clearance might be a slight issue so I bought a 7” setback jack plate to push the motor back. 

I’ll have the pods welded on next week when they arrive. I should have the jack plate mounted on Thursday or Friday after it arrives.


----------



## DM1975 (May 7, 2021)

Vance 7” setback manual jack plate. Pods are next.


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2021)

Cant wait for the invite! How long is the drive from Massachusetts? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM1975 (May 9, 2021)

Jim said:


> Cant wait for the invite! How long is the drive from Massachusetts? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol I don’t know. I never been that far north but bring it! Lol. We can tear it up on the bluecats here.


----------



## DM1975 (May 12, 2021)

Do these pods make my boat look fat? Lol


----------



## DM1975 (May 18, 2021)

All lit up…


----------



## DM1975 (May 18, 2021)

Nicer at night…


----------



## DM1975 (May 23, 2021)

Good enough for me!


----------



## DM1975 (May 24, 2021)

The start of the SeaDek. I used some IPSC targets I had stacked in the garage to make templates and then cut the pieces out with an Exacto knife and then sanded the edges. I’ll do the benches later.


----------



## Treeratsniper (Jun 8, 2021)

Looks fantastic, great work!


----------

